# 44mag vs 50mag pics



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

Check out these cool pics of the 44 cal. magnum and the 50 cal. magnum. These are 2 of the most awesome rounds. We took a Ruger Super Redhawk 44mag w/ 9 1/2" barrel and the S&W 500 of course.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i am not sure if it's the same ,but those 500 casuls are some huge handguns.they are some that are even bigger too.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> i am not sure if it's the same ,but those 500 casuls are some huge handguns.QUOTE]
> 
> Do you mean the .454 Casual? It's not a .500 but a little bit of a step down.
> 
> ...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

h2o i guess it was the 500 s&w that i saw,but the 454 casouls are some awesome pistol too.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Isin't the 357 max legal in ohio?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

.357, .357 max, .41 Mag, plus lots more are legal. I'd say the most popular is still the .44 Mag, but lots of people (like me) are using the .454. While the S&W .500 is nice I prefer the .454 or .460 in part because of the ability to shoot multiple calibers. The .460 can shoot .45 Colt, .454 or .460. It's a SWEET gun to shoot, even w/ the .460's. My Ruger .454 has much more recoil that the .460 S&W.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

My dad has a revolver chambered in 445 super mag that I will be using during gun season. I thought it was legal.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

any straight walled cartrige chambered in .357 or larger is legal to hunt deer with in ohio.

.500 S&W IS THE MOST POWERFULL HANDGUN IN THE WORLD....saw a show on guns and ammo tv and have read several compairson articles. it even beat out some heavy hitters from the thompson encore rifle cartrige line. i was extremely inpressed with it but cant see paying out over $1000.00 for a pistol when i could get a armalite .308 for close to the same cash..(its my next toy)man would i love to shoot the big boy. yep 1/2 of lead from a handgun..gives KA_BOOM a whole new meaning. i would think some type of compensator/muzzle break is a must??


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

ez.... the .454 Ruger is harder to hang onto than the .500 S&W or the .460 S&W. S&W really did a nice job on those two guns, those barrells are ported & do not feel all that bad to shoot. No I am NOT lying. I sort of wish my Ruger .454 felt like that.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

If you get the chance to try one out, go for it. It's a lot of fun, but I agree $1k is a lot to lay down for a handgun that your going to shoot just a few times during the year.


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

Ya the one (500S&W) I shot was just over $1k with the trigger work included. And yes it sure is nice and easy to shot, concidering it's 50mag. You are always ready to shot the next round. Except that the hollows in the pic are $2 ea. Thats $10 every time you unload it. Extremely accurate. What a great novelty; you could brag about owning this one all day.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

H2O Mellon said:


> ez.... the .454 Ruger is harder to hang onto than the .500 S&W or the .460 S&W. S&W really did a nice job on those two guns, those barrells are ported & do not feel all that bad to shoot. No I am NOT lying. I sort of wish my Ruger .454 felt like that.


i was talking about downrange power(when the slug hits it mark) not the vicious ass whipping it gives when you send one downrange.. the ported barrel has to be the key here. there was a guy at the club who was shooting a .454 and the gun and his hands ended up over his head with EVERY shot.it was this spring and i still remember it because of the vicious recoil. i mean this dude was taking an ass pounding. he only reloaded once and tried to pass it off to his buddy and he wouldnt ever take it. i was two benches down and after that first shot i set down my baby glock to watch the show.. besides that i could feel the muzzle blast from where i was at. i actually thought he shot in front of me but it was muzzle blast, nothing more. i do remember him saying it was a taurus .454 catsull. he showed me a shell it was about 2" long. it was a pretty beefy gun but the ...500's ive saw looked to be even beefier. maybe thats part of the secret to taming the beast..


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Strange to think back just a few years when everybody thought the 44 Mag was the king of the hill with handguns...I wish Smith&Wesson wouldnt donate so much time to the handcannons though..I liked all the J,k and L frame handguns the model 19 357 mag, the model 27 357 mag, the model 57 41 mag..seems like they have all but forgoten about those


----------



## redwings007 (Nov 18, 2006)

You guys are not going to believe the deal I got. I work for The Sports Authority and we are liquidating our handguns. I talked my boss into selling me a S&W .500 and a .460 for under 1200.00 for the pair. I am so excited i can not wait to shoot them!!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you kidding? Holy Cow! What a deal. Way to go.


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

wow redwings007 that's a great deal. I wish i could find a deal like that, ever. I went to a show here in Cols. a few weeks ago and couldn't get this owner down any more than $10 on this revolver is wanted. I think guns are like diamonds; only the people 'in the know' pay what they are really worth. The rest of us make up for the money lost on those deals. Anyway, congratulations on an awesome find.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I was looking in the 06 Ruger cataloque and seen that they had a gun like the Smith Mountain gun but it only has a 2 1/2" barrel and its chambered for the 454 Casull and 480 Ruger!!! now thats alot of power to only have in a stubby barrel, the recoil and muzzle flash would have to be incredible.


----------

